# Scharfschützen -Berechnung der Physik



## nicok (12. September 2008)

Hallo,

wir beginnen in der Schule bald das Berechnen von Körpern etc.

Mich interessiert es wie ein Scharfschützer (bzw der Spotter, sein Begleiter) die Schussbahn ausrechnet.
Welche Kräfte wirken und was er alles beachten muss.

Per googel konnte ich leider nichts finden also hab ich mir mal selber überlegt:

-Luftfeuchtigkeit (je höher desto größer der Widerstand?)
-Windgeschwindigkeit
-Temperatur (weiß ich nicht zu begründen, bin mir nicht sicher)
-Strecke

dann vllt noch die Erdanziehungskraft? Ist diese nicht an verschiedenen Stellen der Erde anders?


----------



## engelmarkus (12. September 2008)

Also dass sich die "Erdanziehungskraft" ändert, wage ich zu bezweifeln... wenn du sehr weit hoch gehst, wird diese vielleicht etwas geringer, aber das sollte keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## nicok (13. September 2008)

engelmarkus hat gesagt.:


> Also dass sich die "Erdanziehungskraft" ändert, wage ich zu bezweifeln... wenn du sehr weit hoch gehst, wird diese vielleicht etwas geringer, aber das sollte keine Rolle spielen.




Auf wiki hab ich nichts genaues gefunden bzw is dort alles recht kompliziert geschrieben.
Weiß jemand ob sie die Erziehungskraft an bestimmten Orten ändert?


----------



## ArtificialPro (13. September 2008)

Wenn Du nicht grade einen Planeten neben dir stehen hast, über 20-40?km schießen möchtest, wird dies wohl egal sein. Und ob die Erdanziehungskraft auf der Spitze des Mount Everest niedriger ist(messbar) glaub ich auch nicht. Aber wer will schon dort auf relevante Entfehrnung schießen xD xD


----------



## ink (13. September 2008)

nicok hat gesagt.:


> Weiß jemand ob sie die Erziehungskraft an bestimmten Orten ändert?


Also ich hab gehört das sie ab Untergrenze Mittelschicht rapide abnimmt.

mfg


----------



## PC Heini (13. September 2008)

Um Deine Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen, würde ich mal einen solchen Sportclub aufsuchen und denen Löcher in den Bauch fragen. Die könnens Dir am besten beantworten. Willst Du jedoch noch tiefer in diese Materie eintauchen, so würde ich mal einen Physiker kontaktieren.
Jedenfalls ist zu beachten, dass jeder Körper eine andere Flugbahn hat.Desshalb auch anderst zu berechnen.


----------



## N3cR1d (1. November 2009)

Also da die Erde rotiert musst du in die Flugbahn die Corioliskraft einberechen... ich glaube das meinst du mit Erdanziehungskraft..

MfG Chris


----------



## chmee (1. November 2009)

Nun, hier wurde ja richtig aufgedreht.. (auch wenn der Thread schon älter ist)

Grundlage sollte erstmal der waagerechte Wurf sein : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waagerechter_Wurf
Einbeziehen kann man natürlich die Reibung, also die abnehmende Geschwindigkeit des Pfeiles. Luftfeuchtigkeit halte ich ad hoc auch für einen Reibungsfaktor in der waagerechten Komponente. Die Windgeschwindigkeit ist ein zu addierender Vektor zum eigentlichen Bewegungsvektor.

mfg chmee


----------



## RaVenC (1. November 2009)

nicok hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir beginnen in der Schule bald das Berechnen von Körpern etc.
> 
> ...



Hi,
auch wenn es jetzt zu spät sein wird: ^^
Faktoren sind:
- Luftfeuchtigkeit
- Coroliskraft
- Luftreibung / Widerstand
- Windgeschwindigkeit und Windrichtung
- Temperatur auch eher indirekt (um so Kälter um so trockener die Luft)
- Strecke und Erdanziehungskraft

Da es sich hier um Scharfschützen Berechnung handelt dürften folgende Faktoren raus fallen:
- Luftfeuchtigkeit (maginale Abweichungen)
- Coroliskraft (auch maginal, in 1sek dreht sich die Erde rund um 4,16*10^-3 ° hinzu kommt der Kraft Erhaltungssatz, wodurch sich die Kugel eh in die Richtung der Erde "mitdreht"  )
- Temperatur (auch vernachlässigbar)

Bleiben also wichtige Faktoren:
Die Luftreibung verringert die Geschwindigkeit der Kugel (also auch die Schubkraft die auf die Kugel wirkt)

Die Windgeschwindigkeit ist ein zusätzlicher Faktor..
Fliegt die Kugel mit dem Wind wird diese zwar nicht schneller, allerdings reduziert sich die Reibung der Kugel mit der Luft.
Fliegt die Kugel gegen den Wind wird diese gebremst, kommt der Wind vom rechts, driftet die Kugel nach Links ab und umgekehrt..

Strecke und Erdanziehungskraft sind von daher wichtig.. um so größer die Strecke um so größer wird die Kugel gebremst und um so länger kann auch die Erdanziehungskraft wirken, welche die Kugel Richtung "boden" zieht.

Dies wären meine Schlussfolgerungen.. bin allerdings auch kein Experte darin ;-)
Sind nur die Schlussfolgerungen die ich anhand des gelernten aus Schule und Studium gezogen habe


----------



## chmee (1. November 2009)

Also bleibt der waagerechte Wurf mit der Reibungskomponente und dem zu addierenden Wind übrig. Das sollte recht schnell umzusetzen sein.

p.s.: Es sollte wohl der schräge Wurf sein, denn Niemand fixiert sich darauf, einen Pfeil immer waagerecht zu schießen. Aber das ist das gleiche in Grün. Eher die einfache Variante.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wurfparabel - siehe ballistische Kurve

mfg chmee


----------



## RaVenC (1. November 2009)

schnell ist relativ..
Je nachdem wie weit das Ziel entfernt ist und wie das Gelände beschaffen ist, kommen unterschiedliche Windrichtungen und -geschwindikeiten in Frage..
Diese sollten / müssten mitberechnet werden..
(also Gelände ist auch mit ein wichtiger Faktor, da dies den Wind beeinflusst  )

Nen windstiller Tag ist also des Scharfschützens Lieblingstag ^^


----------



## chmee (1. November 2009)

Wir haben die Aufgabe ja schon soweit vereinfacht, dass wir keine Temperaturen und sonstige extravagante Faktoren aufgenommen haben. Und für die "einfache" Simulation oder Vorberechnung auf nem iPhone sollte das Gesagte reichen  Man könnte ja noch ne Windstärkeberechnung für ein an einer Nylonschnur hängendes iPhone integrieren 

mfg chmee


----------



## Maxxxxl (25. November 2009)

HI Leute !

Das Thema ist ja schon richtig lustig. Auch wenn es jetzt ein bisscehn zuspät kommt 

Ihr wisst ja, dass die Erdanziehungskraft höher ist, wenn du weiter vom Erdmittelpunkt entfernt bist.
Zweitens schaut euch mal den Film "Shooter" an. Realtiv realistisch. Wenn man mit einem Scharfschützengewehr auf 1 km. treffen will, dann muss man z.B. von einer erhöhten Position schießen, da die Kugel genauso schnell am Boden ankommt, wie wenn du sie einfach nur so fallen lässt. D.h. bei einer größeren Distanz und einer längeren Flugbahn musst du auf einer Höheren Position schießen. 

Das andere mit dem Luftwiederstand der aber auch mit der Temperatur und der Luftfeuchtigkeit gekoppelt ist war meiner Ansicht nach richtig.
Man muss nur schauen, ein Projektil die abgeschossen wird, wird mit einer eigenrotation versehen. 
Bedeutet soviel wie dass Äußere Einflüsse nicht mehr so viel Wirkung auf das Projektil haben als ohne Rotation.

Wenn ihr viele Fragen wie diese habt, dann kann ich euch dan Buch "Denksport Physik" empfehlen. 
Des ist wirklich geil, da wird Physik auf einfachster aber niveureicher Ebene erklärt. Mir hat es sehr geholfen in Physik.


mfg Maxxl


----------



## colblake (7. Dezember 2009)

hi,
um jetzt auch verspätet meinen Senf abzugeben:

Die Temperatur des Gewehrlaufes spielt eine Rolle. Das kam mal in einen Bericht über Scharfschützen im Fernsehen. So ist die Zielgenauigkeit bei kaltem Lauf besser als bei warmen Lauf. Deshalb muss möglichst der erste Schuss sitzen.

<klugscheissermodus off>

prost
col.blake


----------



## WilhemTell (30. Januar 2010)

Hi also bin zufällig beim google ueber den thread gestolpert und wollte hier noch ein paar sachen klar bzw richtig stellen

ein FAKTOREN die der beobachter (bei großen entfernungen) berücksichtigen muss werden in 2 sparten aufgeteilt (welche man "erfühlt" durch erfahrung und welche berechenbar sind dazu spaeter)
innen und aussenballistik
Innenballistik:
-Ölschuss (so wird der sog "kaltschuss" bezeichnet, also der 1. schuss bei kalten lauf bezeichnet)
-Muntionssorte (nicht das kaltiber sondern ob es sich bei dem kopf des geschosses um sprengbrand hartkern oder weichkern (gewichtsabweichung) handelt)
-Treibladung (entscheidend ist die so V0 also die anfangsgeschwindigkeit)
-Schalldämpfer bzw verzerrer (durch eine veraenderte Lauflänge bzw Laufgewicht)

Aussenballistik
-corioliskraft (siehe Sheytec intervention)
-Luftfeuchtigkeit (schneetreiben regen sandstürme)
-Höhe über NN (im vergleich zur anschusshöhe)
-Wind (sehr wichtiger Faktor, es ist möglich sog wind einschnitte mit unterschiedl richtungen und stärken zuhaben)
-Temperatur (auch wenn ich den vorrednenrn hier wiedersprechen muss hat sie einen einfluß!)
-Winkel (winkelschiessen reduziert die länge auf die erdanziehungskraft auf den geschosskopf wirkt)
-Ziel geschwindikeit und bewegungsrichtung (man hat es naemlich meist nicht mit stehenden zielen zu tun!)
-Entfernung zu ziel

welche dieser Faktoren nun letztlich berechenbar bzw messbar, welche einen so geringen ausschlag geben das sie nicht bereucksichtigt werden muessen und welche einfach nur durch gefuehl und erfahrung zu erklaeren sind bleibt hier verschwiegen genau wie saemtlich rechen ansaetze.

sry wenn ich dir hier nur eine grundsaetzliche einweisung geben konnte und deine fragen nicht ganz beantworten konnte


----------



## Zeewolf1313812 (30. September 2010)

Also meine herren ich wollte auch noch mein senf dazu geben nun es ist so ich habe als ausgebildeter scharfschütze schon erfahrungen gemacht vieles was da steht finde ich guet doch ein paar kleinigkeiten sind da noch die berechnunge kommt immer auf kaliber und kugel drauf an den von gewehr zu gewehr ist es ander je nach lauflänge und kaliber wie auch auf ales andere was schon geschriben wurde.  Ps als scharfschütze musst du physik lieben


----------



## Leola13 (30. September 2010)

Hai,


Zeewolf1313812 hat gesagt.:


> ....  Ps als scharfschütze musst du physik lieben



.. aber nicht unbedingt die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik vernachlässigen. ;-)

Da der Thread schon etwas älter ist und es sich um eine Schulaufgabe handelt, sollten die Antworten sicherlich hinreichend genau gewesen sein.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ericsanderson (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Also mein Vorredner:

30.01.10, 16:03
WilhemTell 

hat schon sehr gut recherchiert. Es ist nicht nur so wenig in die Berechnung miteinzubeziehen wie manche glauben. Scharfschützen haben fertig erarbeitete Tabellen und Formeln im Einsatz dabei um alle Nötigen Faktoren in die Rechnung einzubauen.

Und Scharfschützen nennen ein Projektil auch nicht Kugeln. Herr "Ausgebildeter Scharfschütze" ^^^

Auf was und wie genau alles berechnet wird, werde ich nicht detailliert eingehen aber bedenkt, auch wenn ein Faktor nur noch so klein ist, auf die Entfernung gesehen wirken sie sich mehr und mehr aus.

Kleines Beispiel:

in einer Entfernung  von 1,5 km will man 10cm höher treffen
(auf dieser Entfernung schießt übrigens kaum ein Scharfschütze, typische Kampfentfernung 600-800m, einfach weil es eben zu schwer zu berechnen ist und der erste Schuss meist sitzen muss) 

dann verändert sich der Neigungswinkel des Gewehrs gerade mal um: 

0,26 Winkelminuten -> das sind 0,004°

Zeichnet mal einen Winkel von 4° auf ein Blatt Papier und das ist immer noch 1000mal so groß wie oben genannter winkel.

Soviel zum Thema:
"Der Faktor ist so klein, den kann man vernachlässigen"


Gruß
Eric


----------



## chmee (18. Dezember 2010)

Das Beispiel mag ja anschaulich sein.. Tatsache ist aber, dass grad der Winkel eine essentielle Variable im schiefen Wurf ist, sprich, wenn man die Formel für den schiefen Wurf umstellt, sollte einem dieser kleine Umstand sehr schnell klar sein. Und es wird wohl für Suchende interessant sein, dass es sehr viele Komponenten gibt, die den Schuss beeinflussen, aber auch hier wieder meine rhetorische Fragen (1) Bis zum Abitur/Matura wird man nie so tief in die Materie dringen, also wozu darüber reden (2) Eine Formel wurde bis Dato auch nicht gezeigt, sondern nur disputiert, dass man so Vieles beachten müsste. Kann oder Will Niemand mal endlich eine Rechenvorschrift auf den Tisch packen?

mfg chmee

p.s.: Interessant wäre -für mich- wie Du die 0,26' berechnet bzw woher Du diesen Wert genommen hast.. Tatsächlich ergibt sich dieses Ergebnis grob, wenn man einfach nur über den Tangens des Winkels geht - und da steht wohl das Argumentationsbeispiel in krassem Missverhältnis zur Physik des schiefen Wurfs (und zum eigentlichen Anliegen dieses Threads)

0,10m = tan(0,26/60)*1500


----------



## EricSanderson (19. Dezember 2010)

Also vorweg muss ich mal sagen, das sich mein Beispiel nicht auf die Reichweitenberechnung oder ähnliches bezieht, wofür ich natürlich, wie du schon sagtest Formeln und gesetzmäßigkeiten des Wurfes benötige.

Allerdings bräuchte man dafür weitere Werte, wie Projektilgewicht, Anfangsgeschwindigkeit des Projektils, Maße des Projektils, etc.

Solche Sachen haben Scharfschützen bereits ausgerechnet in ihren Tabellen, das Rechnen Sie nicht im Einsatz, da sich die Annäherung des Projektils an den Boden (Erdanziehungskraft) immer annähernd gleich verhält. Die Faktoren die zusätzlich Entstehen, die man nicht vorher wissen kann, die rechnen sie oder haben sie auch schon vorbereitet und müssen sie noch in eine Gesamtrechnung miteinbeziehen. Je weiter das Geschoss fliegt, desdo mehr verliert es natürlich an Höhe und desdo höher muss angelegt werden.

Meine Rechnung war nur ein Beispiel zur Verdeutlichung und bezog sich nur um eine Trefferbildverlagerung im Ziel um 10cm bei gleichen sonstigen Umständen.

Und sie hatte einen Rechnenfehler, ^ sorry...

Ich habe mit 2,54 statt mit 2,91 gerechnet. Wie dieser Wert entsteht erklär ich nun um deinen Wissensdurst zu stillen.

Beispiel 1 (wie ich auf den Wert von 2,91 komme, <eine Einheit erhält der Wert auch gleich):

Entfernung 1000m:

Angenommen die Strecke zwischen Schütze und Ziel stellt man als Radius eines Kreises dar...

r= 1000m -> d= 2000m -> Pi= 3,14 (gerundet) --> U = Pi * 2r = 6280m

Vollkreis = 360°
1° = 6280m / 360 = 17,44m
1 MOA (Winkelminute / Minute of Angle) = 1° / 60 = 17,44m / 60 = 0,2970m = 0,2970m = 29,70 cm

Auf 1000m Meter verändert sich bei 1 MOA Abweichung das Trefferbild nun also um 29,1 cm.
Da das Verhältnis (Veränderung im Ziel zu Entfernung des Ziels) linear ist, das heißt, doppelte Entfernung entspricht doppelter Wirkung im Ziel.

Und so kommt man auf einen typischen Bezugswert im Scharfschützenwesen : 1 MOA (auf 100m) = 2,91 cm

Für die Experten:
Man hat zwei Ziele die 10 cm voneinander entfernt stehen. Diese 10cm sind ja nun die direkte Linie (Sehne) zwischen den beiden Punkten. Mit o.g. Formel errechnet man eigentlich das Bogenmaß zwischen zwei Punkten. Dieser Unterschied ist durch diese große Entfernung (Radius des Kreises) und dieses kleinen Winkels tatsächlich zu vernachlässigen.


Wenn ich unser Beispiel nun nochmal neu rechnen darf:

U = 1500m * 2 * Pi (3,14) = 9420m
1° = 9420m / 360 = 26,16 m
1MOA = 26,16m /60 = 0,44m = 44cm

10cm / 44cm  = 0,23 Winkelminuten = 0,0038°

Also trotzdem rund 0,004°

Ich hoffe ich hab diesmal nichts falsch gerechnet oder vergessen und konnte es einigermaßen Verständlich erklären. Ich bin schon lange raus aus der Materie und da kommt man auch aus dem rechnen ein wenig raus ;-)

MfG

Eric


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2010)

EricSanderson, erstmal natürlich Danke - im Namen all jener, die nach solchen Infos dürsten. 

Ich setze dort an, wo die Sache wirklich interessant wird (aber auch kein Voodoo ist)

*schiefer Wurf*
Ich behaupte einfach mal weiterhin, dass dies die grundlegende Formel ist. Diese beinhaltet Masse, Ausgangsgeschwindigkeit und Winkel - logischerweise auch Konstanten wie die Erdanziehungskraft. Wenn man davon ausgehen darf, dass ein Projektil nicht schlingert oder sonstwie "magic" ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass die *Projektilform* als eine weitere Konstante in der Horizontalen eingeht. *"Statische" Winde* addieren sich in Vektorform zu den Grundkräften -wiedermals mit einer Konstanten aus der Projektilform (ich nenne es mal Windlast). Und über 2 Seiten dieses Threads wurden ja auch weitere Bedingungen genannt, die in jene Berechnung einfließen - und ich gehe davon aus, dass man aus Scharfschützen keine Diplom-Mathematiker machen wollte.

Ergo: Jeder interessierte Programmierer sollte sich ransetzen und ein Spiel a la "Artillery Duell" coden, damit sind die Basics soweit abgegolten - sowas hab ich in GFA-Basic vor 20 Jahren auf nem Atari ST schon hinbekommen. Die Feinheiten - und da kommt das Wissen eines Scharfschützen zugute -sind nunmal die Konstanten und wie sie in der Formel verschnusedaddelt werden 

C64 - 1983 - Artillery Duell - als Flash zum Runterladen





Weitere Links mit zum Teil witzigen Antworten:
http://board.gulli.com/thread/1065757-bundeswehr-scharfschuetze/
http://www.kahnertverlag.de/html/interview_mit_major_john_l__pl.html
http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/de/Sniper - schlechte Übersetzung, aber lesenswert

Besonderes Augenmerk auf diese App: http://www.knightarmco.com/bulletflight/
Wenn man sich den app-Screenshot anschaut und ein bisschen auf der Seite stöbert, bekommt man allerhand Infos.


> This app is currently in combat use by military snipers in Iraq and Afghanistan.
> Built-in profiles for common military rifles, but easily add more custom profiles.
> Accurate bullet database with most major brands.
> 3000 meters range (2000 using simple screen).
> ...



mfg chmee


----------



## EricSanderson (19. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank,

darauf hab ich gewartet bzw. nach gesucht, dem Link zu BulletFight (http://www.knightarmco.com/bulletflight/)

Der Scharfschütze der alten Schule hat in der Ausbildung gerlernt und vor dem Einsatz alles Aufgeschrieben und ausgerechnet was er braucht und dann in sein "kleines schlaues Büchlein" mit lauter Formeln und Tabellen eingetragen.

Wie bereits gesagt, einige Faktoren sind statisch/konstant und einige sind je nach Umgebung halt anders, welche dann noch mit in die Gesamtrechnung miteinbezogen werden müssen.

Und dieses "Bulletflight" ist so ein "kleines schlaues ELEKTRONISCHES Büchlein" für den Scharfschützen von heute. Im Prinzip genau das selbe wie die alte Schule.

Theoretisch kann jemand, der sich mit Excel gut auskennt dort ebenso ein Programm&Tabelle schreiben und die er dann nur noch die offenen Werte, die er vor Ort gewinnt mittels eine PDA oder Notebook eintragen und fertig. Was allerdings zu ein paar Problemen führen wird was Tarnung und Deckung angeht 

Um nochmal zur eigentlichen Frage dieses Threats zurückzukommen:


			
				nicok hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wir beginnen in der Schule bald das Berechnen von Körpern etc.
> 
> ...



Lass dir von jemanden, der davon ein wenig Ahnung hat eines sagen...

Mach dir lieber keinen Kopf drum, wenn du das nicht wirklich brauchst. Es ist nicht einfach und für jemanden der nicht beim Militär ist oder zum Beispiel bei Heckler&Koch arbeitet und somit das Datenblatt von jedem Gewehr und Projektil hat, gar nicht möglich auszurechnen. Weil es einfach sehr sehr viele statische Umgebungsdaten gibt, sehr viele dynamische Umgebungsdaten (wie Wetter, Höhe, Winkel ggü. Meeresspiegel) und viele statische Daten der Waffe, des Projektils und auch dynamische Daten der Waffe und des Projektils.

Glaub mir, es unmöglich. Selbst wenn du dir die Mühe machst und Beispieldaten verwendest, dann ist es eben auch nur in diesem Fall so. Es müsste alles danach laufen wie du die Beispiele vorgegeben hast.

Scharfschützen werden nicht umsonst so aufwendig ausgebildet und machen den ganzen Tag nichts anderes.
Und Zivilisten haben auch nicht ohne Grund keinen Zugang zu allen Daten, Formeln und Fakten 

Gruß

Eric


----------



## Mel1A (22. Dezember 2010)

engelmarkus hat gesagt.:


> Also dass sich die "Erdanziehungskraft" ändert, wage ich zu bezweifeln... wenn du sehr weit hoch gehst, wird diese vielleicht etwas geringer, aber das sollte keine Rolle spielen.


 
Da bei einem Scharfschützen schon ein mm Verzug viel bewirken kann, denke ich schon, dass die differenz zwischen der Erdanziehungskraft beim schützen und der beim Ziel eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## chmee (24. Dezember 2010)

Mal bei Wiki Erdbeschleunigung nachlesen, da stehen auch Werte. Spaßeshalber einfach mal verschiedene Werte in eine Wurfformel eingeben und überprüfen, ob..

Gegeben: Stein mit 10kg und 50m Höhe wird fallengelassen

Beispiel 1 Freier Fall mit normiertem Wert g=9,81 (Gewicht spielt keine Rolle)  
t=sqr(2h/g) -> 3,19275s

Beispiel 2 Freier Fall mit g=9,78093 am Äquator
t= 3,19749s

Beispiel 3 Freier Fall an den Polen mit g=9,83219
t=3,18915s

Heisst also, der zeitliche Unterschied im Extrem beträgt ~0,075s -> 75ms. Und ich möchte doch davon ausgehen, dass der Unterschied zwischen Scharfschützenstandort und Ziel nicht so extrem auseinanderliegt oder dass ein Scharfschütze anfängt, Gesteinsformationen zu analysieren, um daraus Beschleunigungsabweichungen zu errechnen.

mfg chmee


----------



## EricSanderson (26. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schönes Rechenbeispiel ******

Und die Entfernung von Äquator zu einem Pol sind rund 10.000 km, oder ****
Der 0-Meridian war soweit ich mich erinnere um die 20T km lang.

Da wären dies nun also 75ms

Gehen wir jetzt mal von unserem vorrigen Beispiel aus: 

Scharfschütze - Ziel = 1500m


Das wären ja dann sagenhafte:

75ms / 10.000km * 1,5km = (rund) 0,01ms

In der Zeit kann nichtmal ne Mücke pfurzen... 

Das ist ein 100stel von einer Millisekunde
Also 1/100 von 1/1000 Sekunde
Das ist ja dann eine 100.000stel Sekunde

Das ist nicht so sehr viel. Man kann fast sogar "wenig" sagen.

Also ich glaube chmee und seine recherchierten Werte haben eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass dies tatsächlich eine nicht so große Rolle spielt.


----------



## timestamp (29. Dezember 2010)

EricSanderson hat gesagt.:


> Also ich glaube chmee und seine recherchierten Werte haben eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass dies tatsächlich eine nicht so große Rolle spielt.


 
Gewissheit wirst du wohl nur erlangen wenn du eine Scharfschützenausbildung anfängst


----------



## chmee (29. Dezember 2010)

Soweit ich es herausgelesen hab, hat der werte Eric irgendwie damit zu tun gehabt.. Warum ich hier noch mitschreibe, ist simplerer Natur - Wenn man die Ausgangsfrage liest, geht/ging es scheinbar "nur" um einen Schüler, der in Physik Newton und die "simplen" Gesetze von Bewegung, Bechleunigung, Masse, Reibung etc vorgelegt bekam. Eine App wie Bulletflight zeigt eindrucksvoll, dass die Berechnung sehr "komplex" werden kann - auch ein Physiklehrer wird an der komplexen Fragestellung des Projektilfluges scheitern.

mfg chmee


----------

